# UTI/Ear Infection/Diarrhea -- Help!



## sheldronk (Feb 4, 2008)

Hello. I am looking for some advice on what to do with my 4.5 month-old pup! Last Monday, we went to a scheduled routine vet visit (due for shots, weight check, etc.) to a new vet. Coincidentally, earlier that day, we noticed Indiana had a slight ear infection, and he had some loose stools. The vet gave him his rabies shot that day. She also gave us some solution and medicine for his ear (yeast in there), which we've used religiously. She checked his stool and it came back fine. However, she told us to feed him a chicken and rice diet until the diarrhea stopped. 

By Saturday, we tried to give him his regular food again (which we've been feeding him since he was nine weeks), and the diarhhea started again. So we went back to chicken and rice later on Saturday. By Monday, he started urinating throughout the house (b/c he didn't make it to the back door in time). We called the vet, and she asked us to come back with a urine sample. Turns out he has a UTI. So she gave us medicine for that and sent us on our way. His diarhhea seemed to clear up, so we mixed a tiny bit of his food into his chicken and rice today, and the diarhhea came back. 

I'm just not sure what to do ... whether this is all related, whether is a side effect of the rabies shot or the ear medicine, whether this is normal. It's been a week and a half that he's been on chicken and rice, and he is starting to look thin, although he is scarfing his food down and we are feeding him plenty. Any help/adivce anyone could provide would be most appreciated.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

You should probably take him back to the vet. Sounds like he will need a good round of antibiotics. Keep him on the boiled chicken/hamburger and rice but be sure to boil the fat out first. Ask your vet about coccidia and/or giardiaI would get him to the vet ASAP. Good luck with everything.


----------



## SolidGold (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi! Sorry to hear about your poor pup! If you don't mind me asking what brand/kind of food are you feeding him? It sounds like the food might be what is not agreeing with him since he is fine on the chicken/rice combo. If I were you I would try another food...I do not think the rabies shot or the ear infection would cause the diarrhea(sp) It sounds like a food related issue...It is possible he could have developed an allergy??


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Definitely have the stool checked for Giardia and Coccidia. They probably checked for coccidia, but maybe not giardia.

I'd also keep him on the boiled chicken or hamburger/rice diet until this settles down.

Best of luck with him.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Ardeagold said:


> Definitely have the stool checked for Giardia and Coccidia. They probably checked for coccidia, but maybe not giardia.
> 
> I'd also keep him on the boiled chicken or hamburger/rice diet until this settles down.
> 
> Best of luck with him.


I agree with Ardeagold-make sure the stool was checked for coccidia and giardia. They are different tests than the ones used to check for worms. And even if you test, they are notoriously difficult to catch. Some vets will treat prophalactically.


----------



## sheldronk (Feb 4, 2008)

You guys are terrific. I had no idea I'd get such a quick and so many responses! Thank you so much. I am going to call today and take in another stool sample. He is on Nutro Puppy right now. But on our last vet visit, she mentioned Hill's Science Diet (and gave us a sample). Our trainer also recommended Innova, and we have a bag of that, but I didn't want to try the gradual move to one or the other until all of this clears up. Any advice on which of those to choose is appreciated too. Thanks again for the quick replies. Most appreciated!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

sheldronk said:


> You guys are terrific. I had no idea I'd get such a quick and so many responses! Thank you so much. I am going to call today and take in another stool sample. He is on Nutro Puppy right now. But on our last vet visit, she mentioned Hill's Science Diet (and gave us a sample). Our trainer also recommended Innova, and we have a bag of that, but I didn't want to try the gradual move to one or the other until all of this clears up. Any advice on which of those to choose is appreciated too. Thanks again for the quick replies. Most appreciated!


My vote would go to Innova, based on the 3 you mentioned.

I feed Canidae, but I like the Innova also.


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

Antibiotics can cause loose stools, and/or irritate the bowel. It could be that the bowel is just teetering between irritation and normal, and the input of regular food that takes more work to digest is starting the diarreah up again.

If you get the all clear on his stool tests, I would wait until all antibiotics are done before introducing his usual food. You might also try a tablespoon of pureed pumpking, not the pie filling, on top of his food.


----------



## pdhaudio83 (Mar 11, 2008)

Sensitive tummy like our Prince has


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

That poor little guy, a ton of problems all at once. I agree with the pumpkin added to his food. Is worth a try, and it also has a good food value to it. Won't hurt a thing. And yes, antibiotics can cause problems with runny poop, but shouldn't have a thing to do with UTI. Also, rabies vax can cause all kinds of different reactions from swelling at injection site, upset tummy, even, in very, very rare cases, death. But with the others, I expect it is a problem with the food or antibiotic. Good luck


----------



## Dalton's mom (Apr 5, 2008)

Ear yeast infections can be a sign of a food allergy. Dalton had ear problems when we first adopted him & allergies were brought up by the vet as a possible cause. He was eating Solid Gold Wolf Cub, an between cleaning his ears with Malacetic Otic by DermaPet & transitioning him to Canidae he has had no ear issues in about 4 months.


----------



## RileyStar (Mar 24, 2008)

When we brought Riley home she had coccidia, she had loose stools and wasn't eating well. She also came down with a yeast infection in her ear soon after, we did the medicine thing and it cleared up. I clean her ears atleast every 2 weeks. Sometimes I'll give her alittle cranberry juice and plain yogurt, to give her alittle good bacteria and ph balance. Not too sure if it works or not.. but I would'nt give him any until his stools are normal. 

As far as his stools I would try to switch the food gradually 25% at a time of the new food over a period of 2 or 3 weeks. As mentioned before, Innova EVO and Canaide are good brands!


----------

